# Install printer from Apple Script



## Ajax_theone (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,
I work in school and i like to install Printer from Apple script or automater as there is 30 imac (Intel 2008 model) and 6 printers between them.
Printer are shared on imac and there is 1 HP Colour laser 3600 on network that I have to install as default (connected throw IP 192.168.3.30)
If I go to add printer (to that + sign) I can see all on Default tab, I need to make script so I do not have to install 1 by 1.
Thank you in advance for you help.
Ajay


----------



## edadams (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Ajay

There does not seem to be any info around relating to Applescript install of printers, I did find this though-
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20061203221317612
Does this help?

Ed


----------



## Ajax_theone (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Ed,
Thank you for reply yes i have tried that but printer not coming up on printer list i can see on cups.
any help ???
Thank you in advance.
Ajay


----------



## edadams (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi
So once you apply that command with the correct options, IP etc can you see the printer in the System prefs area?
Ed


----------



## mcjohn87 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks so much for useful info
script install


----------



## luckystar09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, your info is so essential for me, thanks a lot

* Pshittttt *


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice try, luckystar, but we're not fooled by your amateur-ish attempt to hide your link.

Go spam some other forum.


----------

